# The New York Times - Story on IBS



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/22/health/w...lth/22WILK.html And don't ask me why I am read the womens health... did a search for information on IBS on the NYTimes.


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

here is one more by the same women. http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/22/health/w...lth/22WBOX.html


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting this is in the womens health section.tom


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

wcqt I am waiting for my husband to come back because I don't want to register again. I will read it tomorrow. It will be interesting to see what kind of viewpoint they take. Would it be against copyright rules to copy and paste the article?


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

Bonniei:Not sure about that thatis why I just put the link


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It is a well written article. You should have seen some of the newspasper articles a few years ago. They used to have sensational headings like, "IBS: all in the Mind?" and the articles would go on to almost say it is. I used to get so mad just reading those. Grrr!


----------

